# Television in Mexico is about to Become more Interesting



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

> The auction of the two new digital TV channels is part of a wider telecommunications overhaul finalized last year which hopes to shake up the broadcasting sector, which is dominated by Televisa, the world's largest provider of Spanish-language content, and TV Azteca. (Reporting by Tomas Sarmiento


Source: 2 New Nationwide Television Network Licenses Awarded

In the several years ahead, watching television may become more interesting in Mexico, due to two new television networks/channels which have been approved. The quality of programming offered by the new channels/networks will be determined by the amount of cash invested by the owners ... but all of this could become a big plus for people who watch television.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Longford said:


> Source: 2 New Nationwide Television Network Licenses Awarded In the several years ahead, watching television may become more interesting in Mexico, due to two new television networks/channels which have been approved. The quality of programming offered by the new channels/networks will be determined by the amount of cash invested by the owners ... but all of this could become a big plus for people who watch television.


Tv in Mexico sucks, really sucks
I don't even like US programs, but since we are talking about Mexican TV, there is no way on earth that Mexican TV could get better


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

GARYJ65 said:


> Tv in Mexico sucks, really sucks
> I don't even like US programs, but since we are talking about Mexican TV, there is no way on earth that Mexican TV could get better


Well, that's more than a little harsh, I'd say. 
But for me, the absolute worst about Mexican TV isn't even Mexican: it's that the only English-language news source we can get on regular cable is CNN, which, with its endless, irritating, nauseating self-promotional ads, drives me crazy. Boy, are they lucky they're the only act in town.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

HolyMole said:


> Well, that's more than a little harsh, I'd say. …


Is it? Years ago I came to the same conclusion as Gary about TV. Consequently, I haven't had a TV set for about 20 years and have no idea what it's like now.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

This year= 4 Novelas and 6 soccer games a day.........
Two years from now = 16 Novelas and 20 soccer games a day, LOL


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

http://www.proceso.com.mx/?p=336733
The article comes in Spanish
Mexican TV sucks
US tv does too


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

TundraGreen said:


> Is it? Years ago I came to the same conclusion as Gary about TV. Consequently, I haven't had a TV set for about 20 years and have no idea what it's like now.


Then how are you in a position to say, one way or the other?
The trick is to separate the gems from the dreck. Yes, there's a tremendous amount of dreck, but the gems can really make TV worthwhile. Of course you Americans don't have the CBC. Anyone having to rely on Fox News deserves to feel as if the whole thing is a wasteland.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

HolyMole said:


> Then how are you in a position to say, one way or the other?
> The trick is to separate the gems from the dreck. Yes, there's a tremendous amount of dreck, but the gems can really make TV worthwhile. Of course you Americans don't have the CBC. Anyone having to rely on Fox News deserves to feel as if the whole thing is a wasteland.


My question was not rhetorical. I said I am not in a position to say anything about modern TV. I thought that was pretty clear from my statement.


----------



## antonieta (Feb 14, 2015)

Carmen Aristegui was just fired by MVS and Denise Dresser just resigned in protest. Two of the best voices in Mexican media. I hope they find another platform from which to broadcast.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

HolyMole said:


> Well, that's more than a little harsh, I'd say.
> But for me, the absolute worst about Mexican TV isn't even Mexican: it's that the only English-language news source we can get on regular cable is CNN, which, with its endless, irritating, nauseating self-promotional ads, drives me crazy. Boy, are they lucky they're the only act in town.


I thought that Wolf Blitzer was bad until they hired Richard Quest. Thank you for the mute button.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

HolyMole said:


> Then how are you in a position to say, one way or the other?
> The trick is to separate the gems from the dreck. Yes, there's a tremendous amount of dreck, but the gems can really make TV worthwhile. Of course you Americans don't have the CBC. Anyone having to rely on Fox News deserves to feel as if the whole thing is a wasteland.


Until I moved to Mexico, I thought the most boring television I'd seen was when I lived in Canada.  Watching the standard, "free" television stations probably in any country can be hit/miss when it comes to something I find interesting or of high quality. Cable television does widen the horizons, however.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

antonieta said:


> Carmen Aristegui was just fired by MVS and Denise Dresser just resigned in protest. Two of the best voices in Mexican media. I hope they find another platform from which to broadcast.


Both of them have done that before
Aristegui, I think, is over rated, MVS is a partial network, owned by a wealthy man who cannot go against the government. Aristegui knew this


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

antonieta said:


> Carmen Aristegui was just fired by MVS and Denise Dresser just resigned in protest. Two of the best voices in Mexican media. I hope they find another platform from which to broadcast.


Maybe I've misread the news articles about this, but my understanding is that Ms. Aristegui chose to resign in protest .. of the termination of two other persons at MVS. It's being reported that she presented the company with an ultimatum, that either it re-hired the two terminated employees or she would resign. The company said that it would did not re-hire the two, and she resigned.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

GARYJ65 said:


> Both of them have done that before
> Aristegui, I think, is over rated, MVS is a partial network, owned by a wealthy man who cannot go against the government. Aristegui knew this


Gary, there seem to be a bunch of those "wealthy men" in Mexico who can't go against the government, and as a result, the Mexican people are deprived of a lot of important information through the various medias. Aristegui may be "overrated", but she is/was probably the only news person that the "people" could trust. I don't understand why she is still alive, do you? (Maybe she stays out of helicopters) :confused2:


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

coondawg said:


> Gary, there seem to be a bunch of those "wealthy men" in Mexico who can't go against the government, and as a result, the Mexican people are deprived of a lot of important information through the various medias. Aristegui may be "overrated", but she is/was probably the only news person that the "people" could trust. I don't understand why she is still alive, do you? (Maybe she stays out of helicopters) :confused2:


There is a bunch of those wealthy men everywhere, in every Country.
As far as Mexico, SOME people trust Aristegui, some not. 
Why is she still alive? Perhaps she is necessary to balance information? Maybe she is not what some people think she is and she is leaking information that needed to be leaked?
"Mexican people" are not children, as much as anyone would like to "deprive" information on the news, we still communicate with each other

Do you really think Obama speaks the whole truth?


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Longford said:


> Maybe I've misread the news articles about this, but my understanding is that Ms. Aristegui chose to resign in protest .. of the termination of two other persons at MVS. It's being reported that she presented the company with an ultimatum, that either it re-hired the two terminated employees or she would resign. The company said that it would did not re-hire the two, and she resigned.


See? How come a reporter, an employee could present an ultimatum to her bosses?

I would lay her off her on the spot too

Desde cuando los patos les disparan a las escopetas?


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Longford said:


> Until I moved to Mexico, I thought the most boring television I'd seen was when I lived in Canada.  Watching the standard, "free" television stations probably in any country can be hit/miss when it comes to something I find interesting or of high quality. Cable television does widen the horizons, however.


Whenever I turn my TV on, I find it very very difficult to find something that is worthy of watching.

Lots of commercials, lots of american silly series, lots of aggression, Mexican TV, lots of soap operas, garbage, garbage

What would you recommend to watch?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

The only thing I miss about not having a TV in Mexico are certain British shows, especially Mystery!, and The Daily Show with Jon Stewart. The rest I can easily live without.


----------



## dwwhiteside (Apr 17, 2013)

To paraphrase "The Boss," 157 channels and nothing on.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

coondawg said:


> Aristegui may be "overrated", but she is/was probably the only news person that the "people" could trust.


Some people in the USA will tell you the same thing about Bill O'Reilly ... _the only news person that the "people" could trust._ I find her very much in the mold of Fox News/Rupert Murdoch. Some truths told. More falsehoods and _prove me wrong_ attitude when she exaggerates or makes things up. She was fired before. Once for claiming President Calderon was an alcoholic, and then challenging him to prove her wrong. People who are ignorant or uneducated are oftentimes the ones who support tabloid-style journalists ... in the USA, and in Mexico.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

I'd hook up a VPN and glom onto Netflix or Amazon Prime from the U.S. No commercials and reasonable monthly cost. Lots of choices. If you're going deaf or British English is somewhat difficult to understand, there are subtitles in several languages available. 
I get my daily news on the internet. That way, I can select which reports of violence and politically bent articles to read.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Try HD TV Shows - TV Series - Free HD TV


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

joaquinx said:


> Try HD TV Shows - TV Series - Free HD TV


Do they have subtitles available?


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

YouTube has a movie section with many free ones and some cost. As I remember the cost is not much but I can't stream on Telcel or my 10 gigs is gone fast


----------

